

How chaos monkey works at Netflix (and other things) [video] - joshowens
http://webpulp.tv/episodes/how-netflix-one-of-the-largest-ec2-customers-embraces-the-chaos?utm_source=hackernews&utm_medium=referral

======
jturnbull
pretty awesome way of simulating disaster scenarios

